# oscilador que moleste el oido humano



## luisval22 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok amigos eso mismo que dice el titulo es lo que quiero diseñar,tengo la idea pero quiero gente con mas experiencia que me pueda dar uno estable y que en realidad sea molesto para el oído humano,los fines son netamente educativos pues es lo que propuse de proyecto en el colegio asi que cualquier idea que me puedan brindar se las agradecería


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 21, 2011)

No es con fines educativos nada. ¬¬

MEJOR CAMBIA DE PROYECTO O DE PRACTICA  Y DILE AL MAESTRO QUE MEJOR AGAN ESTA PRACTICA O PROYECTO, O COMO LE QUIERAS LLAMAR:

Medir el ancho de banda del oido humano en teoria va desde los 20 Hz hasta los 20 MHz.

tu puedes medir tu ancho de banda de tus oidos 

Bien esto es asi

con un equipo que se llama generador de funciones.
lo pones en señal senoidal y le conectas una bocina a la salida. a un voltaje de 5- 10 vp

y tu le varias la frecuencia, desde que frecuencia minima hasta la maxima hasta donde alcances a escuchar. de ahi tu puedes sacar tu ancho de banda...


 nadie te va a ayudar en eso del oscilador para dañar oidos, al menos yo no ¬¬


----------



## Xapas (Jul 21, 2011)

elchicharito dijo:


> Medir el ancho de banda del oido humano en teoria va desde los 20 Hz hasta los 20 MHz.



Creo que te pasaste demasiado  el espectro audible comprende entre los 20Hz y los 20kHz.
Con respecto al tema, lo que se debe de buscar es un sonido muy agudo, segun wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espectro_audible
recomiendo un oscilador alrededor de los 15kHz, aun asi sea con fines educativos, precaucion, no se debe jugar con estos temas.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 21, 2011)

luisval22 dijo:


> ok amigos eso mismo que dice el titulo es lo que quiero diseñar,tengo la idea pero quiero gente con mas experiencia que me pueda dar uno estable y que en realidad sea molesto para el oído humano,...


Un tema de David Bisbal hace verdaderos desastres en el sistema auditivo.



			
				elchicharito dijo:
			
		

> Medir el ancho de banda del oido humano en teoria va desde los 20 Hz hasta los 20 MHz.


El oído humano joven y sano llega hasta 20kHz (el mío se muere a 13kHz ). 
El que llega a 20MHz es el oído de los audiófilos que pagan 1000U$S un cable .


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 21, 2011)

Buenas!



Eduardo dijo:


> Un tema de David Bisbal hace verdaderos desastres en el sistema auditivo.
> .



La cumbia villera tiene peores efectos en mi, me causa nauseas 

para mi deberias de probar algo como esto






saludos!

p.d: espero que no planees matar a alguien, con una sola basta y sobra (hablo por el video)


----------



## chunto (Jul 21, 2011)

yo tengo un proyecto que daña la cara humana, veni a probarlo a casa !! jajaa


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok lo que buscaba era el circuito oscilador no que me dijeran el espectro de frecuencias audibles por el oído humano,ejemplo un diagrama oscilador con 555 u otro ci, y aclaro no es para dañar oídos algo así como para dejarlos sangrando no,si no solo que la frecuencia a la que oscile moleste  por ejemplo ahí flyback que cuando el de horizontal no esta oscilando a los 15.7khz si no a otra frecuencia al acercarte a el oyes un pequeño zumbido casi in detectable pero molesto algo asi es lo que buscaba,,,,bueno igual voy a diseñar ensayo y error ni modo
ha chunto yo tambien tengo uno de esos pero creo que el mio es mejor por que no solo daña la cara humana


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 21, 2011)

Puedes llevarte a mi suegra. Te la regalo.

Instrucciones: Se acciona despegando el esparadrapo.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 21, 2011)

Por otra parte (si queres molestar) podrias utilizar Buzzer (uno o mas). Hay algunos que tienen oscilador incorporado y la verdad que son bastante molestos cuando estan funcionando de manera continua.

saludos


----------



## Automan (Jul 21, 2011)

*El sonido de las vuvuzelas sudafricanas*, las mismas que tocaban en los partidos del mundial de futbol: eso si que produce el sonido mas molesto, hasta para los oidos sordos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vuvuzela


----------



## pepechip (Jul 22, 2011)

La policia antidisturbios utiliza un equipo llamado mosquito, el cual genera un sonido de alta frecuencia que solo molesta a los mas jovenes, ya que para las personas de mas edad se sale de su banda de audicion y ni siquiera escuchan.


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 23, 2011)

es correcto pero he visto que esas que usan los policías hacen que se te revienten los tímpanos del oído y eso solo con frecuencia ,bueno tratare de buscar y probar y si logro imitar el sonido de una vuvuzela con un circuito yo se los paso si lo logro  http://tec.nologia.com/2010/09/03/dispositivo-sonico-que-produce-nauseas-y-mareos/


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Buscá el programa CoolEdit Pro 2.0 (de Sentrillium, ahora de Adobe y se llama Audition), en una de sus opciones podes crear un tono de la frecuencia que quieras y la forma que quieras, con ésto, buscá la frecuencia que te hace mal al oído y luego hacé un circuito con esa frecuencia .

Saludos

PD: Si necesitas ayuda con el programa, avisame 
PD2: El adjunto está una muestra de fondo, y la opción delante


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 24, 2011)

exelente programa ahora ya se a que frecuencia tendre que hacer el oscilador ,lo desalentador fue que me di cuenta que mi oído se muere a 15khz 5 khz menos y que el oido de mis amigos se muere a 18khz entonces tendre que hacerlo que varie de 14 a 18 aproximado ,gracias me diverti con este programa


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 24, 2011)

Fue error de escritura quizas en el teclado  quice decir 20kHz
no se en que estaba pensando...

Asi es el ancho de banda del oido en teoria es de los 20Hz Hasta los 20KHz

Efectivamente con el Adobe Audition 3.0 contiene la opcion de generar un tono. ya sea de onda senoida, o cuadrada y ruido Rosa, Blanco....

En tu caso pues a la frecuencia que te sea mas conveniente.

A Por cierto ya salio la nueva version
 Adobe Audition Cs5.5

20 MHZ ni los extraterrestres  escuchan a esa frecuencia yo creo.
ajajajajajajaj

15 kHz esta bien

Las bocinitas de algunos celulares responden bien a frecuencias agudas.
por ahi vi que traian un tono agudo para dañar oidos.

Puedes usar el adobe audition para crear ese tono agudo.

Lo Masterizas y lo guardas en tu celular, haber que tal lastima los oidos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2011)

2 cosas:

1 ---- un oscilador en.......mas bien , 2 oscialdors en cascada (ya saben ) y unos cuantos potes para buscar los valores adecuados logran encontrar lo que buscan.


2---- pero la cosa es PARA QUE LO QUIERO ????? 
hace un tiempito , antes de que el invierno llegue a mi casa ocurrio algo en mi edificio, un invitado en el pozo de aire y luz:
un grillo
no era su epoca y a mi estos sonidos de la naturaleza en verdad me gustan mucho , pero luego de la segunda noche ya escuchaba vecinos quejarse y putear, luego de la cuarta noche ya fataseaban con que era un aparato colocado por alguien que no queria dejarlos dormir, en fin.
escuchaba cada boludez humana mezcla de falta d esueño, frustracion y anda a saber que mas que me di cuenta que este tipo de artilugios son algo insufrible.

asi que , si quieren JODER bien jodido a su vecino :

segun el tipo de vecino :

sonido de grillo
sonido de alarma de auto .
pueden si usan un pic de 8 patitas (el tamaño importa) hacerlo mas sofisticado, por ejemplo que con un LDR se de cuenta cuando es de noche, cuente un par de horas y empiece a joder.
incluso mas aun, que pare un rato y luego vuelva.

lo dejan con una pila en un lugar adecuado, que no se vea.
y menos de noche.

si experimentan con transductores direccionales y algun rebote no lo encuentran mas, y uds podran recuperarlo para cambiar o recargar la pila.

si gastan mas $$ aun lo esconden bien y le ponen un sensor de movimiento , asi cuando el enojado lo busca deja de sonar, y asi queda por 20 minutos, tiempo como para que el desesperado vuelva a su lugar de reposo ..........y de nuevo el sonido.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 24, 2011)

lo que mata los oidos son los decibeles,  no tanto la frecuencia... saludos..


----------



## MVB (Jul 24, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...
> El oído humano joven y sano llega hasta 20kHz (el mío se muere a 13kHz ). ...
> .



Soy joven y a los 12 khz ya ando :cabezon: :cabezon:


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2011)

Cuidado con el tema decibeles porque alli se entra en daño físico y eso puede traerles problemas con la ley ya que eso es punible, una cosa es una frecuencia molesta como el zumbido de un mosquito en la noche, o el volar de una mosca, sobre todo los moscardones y otros de igual modo mucho cuidado porque si alguien con eso a otro le causa daños puede ser demandado y obligado a pagar resarcimientos, grados de invalidezz, sueldos caidos etc etc no es broma

Yo ya no soy joven pero sigue funcionando muy bien por haberme cuidado siempre y si bien me gusta el roc, nunca lo escuche a niveles que me dañe los oidos

El otro dia veia dos jóvenes que tenian auriculares y estaba tan fuerrte que yo escuhaba la música perfectamente, esos chicos a los 20 necesitaran audifonos y nunca más podran disfrutar de la música 

Es tan torpe hacerse ese tipo de daño uno mismo


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Cuidado con el tema decibeles porque alli se entra en daño físico y eso puede traerles problemas con la ley ya que eso es punible, una cosa es una frecuencia molesta como el zumbido de un mosquito en la noche, o el volar de una mosca, sobre todo los moscardones y otros de igual modo mucho cuidado porque si alguien con eso a otro le causa daños puede ser demandado y obligado a pagar resarcimientos, grados de invalidezz, sueldos caidos etc etc no es broma
> 
> Yo ya no soy joven pero sigue funcionando muy bien por haberme cuidado siempre y si bien me gusta el roc, nunca lo escuche a niveles que me dañe los oidos
> 
> ...



al igual los que fuman, o los que beben en exceso,  (y todavia manejan)...
en fin, solo senti ganas de comentarlo....


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> me gusta el roc,


 
ron se llama , ron.............................


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 25, 2011)

Tambien tienes que considerar la bocina o buzzer a utilizar. ya que unas responden mejores que otras en cuanto a los dB del tono! las mas usadas para ese tipo de frecuencias agudas. las cuales son pequeñas, les llaman "tweeters" algo asi!

"El sonidito"


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 25, 2011)

pues a mi me gustaria saber hasta cuanto llega mi oido, no se puede saber con un pc jejej 
lo que mas me fastidia son los sonidos agudos, como los gritos de los ninos 
pd: escucho metal core jajajajajaj


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 25, 2011)

El audacity tiene un generador de tonos asi que podrias experimentar tambien con el.

Algo curioso es que probe efectivamente una señal a 20500Hz senoidales y no escuchaba nada (bien!) pero cuando puse señal cuadrada en 30Khz hacia un ruido muy irritable (que me recuerda a mi monitor).

Saludos! y que te diviertas mucho


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

jejej me salio en ingles
edit: pues probe hasta los 19000 hz y no oía nada y a los 18500 hz si oía se hace mas insoportable al bajar los hertz


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 26, 2011)

si estuve probando la oscilación mas molesta era a los 2.5khz pero era detectable osea que la victima sabra de donde sale el sonido,en cambio la otra posibilidad era de 13khz un pitido in detectable y molesto con larga duración vuelve loco al cliente ,en cuanto al tema de los decibles están en lo correcto esto es lo que daña lo que molesta es la frecuencia entonces por simple deducción si una frecuencia por ejemplo para mi oído la mas molesta es de 2.5khz la alimento a un sony génesis de unos 1000w rms tenlo por seguro que te causara una lesión en el oído,entonces ahora queda un circuito amplificador de unos 20w de potencia para que no vaya a causar una lesion a nadie pero que sea potente como para escucharse en un radio de 5m  todo alimentado con una bateria de 9v quedaria perfecto asi que voy a probar a ver que resulta de todo esto


----------

